

Show HN: A service to share secrets among your peers - coderhs
http://secret.csnipp.com

======
Nowaker
In understand the key is not transfered to the server, but I would still love
to see SSL. I also wouldn't want _any_ external resources on the page. No
Statcounters or Analytics. Good direction though, appreciate the effort!

